# Temperment Test needed Chipley Florida



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi there Is there anyone in the vicinity of Chipley Fla that can perform a temperment test for me on Sarge??? 
Chipley is 90 miles between Pensicola and Tallahassee.
He is a 3-4 y/o neutered male in the animal shelter there 
Please contact me asap????THANKS! 
PLEASE HELP ME HELP HIM!!!!


----------

